
Mobile Counter-Theses - gvb
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2015/12/28/Mobile-Theses
======
firasd
Interesting read. The "counter-thesis" I disagree with most is about whether
mobile can be distinguished from PCs as an ecosystem. It's not visually clear
in Evans' original article, but after each thesis he links to more his more
detailed posts on the topic.

Bray looks at mobile as "fits in pocket, no keyboard" whereas Evans look it at
in a far broader (and to me, convincing) way here:

Mobile, ecosystems and the death of PCs [http://ben-
evans.com/benedictevans/2015/11/7/mobile-ecosyste...](http://ben-
evans.com/benedictevans/2015/11/7/mobile-ecosystems-and-the-death-of-pcs)

